# The Walking Dead: The game



## Livestrong (13 Settembre 2012)

Disponibile su iPhone (dal 4 in poi), iPad (dal 2 in su), pc e Mac tramite steam, Xbox e ps3 tramite i rispettivi online store.

È un gran bel gioco, poco da dire. Personalmente ho giocato i primi due capitoli sull'ipad, adesso aspetto esca il terzo (che per pc e Mac è già uscito)


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2012)

Sparatutto?


----------



## Livestrong (13 Settembre 2012)

No! È parecchio difficile da definire, è un gioco sviluppato da telltale (stessi di monkey island)... È un gioco di "strategia" in cui prendi delle decisioni (in tempo reale, nel senso che c'è un tempo limite molto breve per prenderle) che si ripercuotono pesantemente sulla trama.

Il gioco non è difficile in sè, non prevede sparatorie o che.., ci sono dei punti sullo schermo da toccare per interagire con il gioco.

La vera cosa bella è la trama ed il modo in cui ne rimani coinvolto


----------



## Miro (13 Settembre 2012)

C'è anche su Xbox Live, se non sbaglio dovrebbero uscire 5 "mini-capitoli"


----------



## Livestrong (13 Settembre 2012)

Si, sono 5 episodi in totale... 2/3 ore a episodio piu o meno


----------



## Livestrong (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sono usciti da qualche giorno l'episodio 4 (pc, Mac, ps3, Xbox) e l'episodio 3 per iOS


----------



## vota DC (21 Ottobre 2012)

Stupendo però alcune cose sono fatte un po' pigramente, in particolare le "scelte" che critico sotto spoiler (beh comunque hanno fatto un lavoraccio in più rispetto a quelli con trama unica)....*non guardate gli spoiler se non avete finito tutti e quattro gli episodi*.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Shawn o Duck? Qualunque sia la scelta Shawn muore. Nei dialoghi con Shawn ti viene fuori "Shawn ricorderà le tue parole" ed invece è solo una comparsa. Salvare Shawn facendo morire Duck sarebbe stato interessante perché avremmo avuto un Kenny ostile fin dal principio. In realtà se non salvi Duck e se poi ti schieri con Larry dicendo che Duck è stato morso e va soppresso il buon Kenny ti salva la vita lo stesso....curioso che invece se nell'episodio 2 non uccidi Larry si arrabbia molto di più.
Larry poi perché l'hanno usato così male? E' un ex militare ed è il più forte (fisicamente) del gruppo: non lo si vede mai sparare o uccidere nemici (se gli dai l'ascia ti può salvare la vita, però lo può fare pure Mark). E' ostile al protagonista e ciò è reso molto bene nel primo episodio dove lo stende con un pugno, ma non nel secondo. La cosa strana è che si suppone sia un pericolo per il gruppo e invece è uno dei personaggi comici....il ruolo che dovrebbe avere lui lo ha Ben....Ben pur sembrando Shaggy non fa così ridere (come battute, le azioni fanno ridere o venire voglia di prendere il mura a testate) ed è pericolosissimo per il gruppo.
Doug o Carley? La migliore scelta del gioco visto che chi salvi ti accompagna per altri due episodi. Però nel terzo muoiono nella stessa identica situazione il che mi sembra una soluzione un pochino pigra.
Christa o Omid? Che scelta è? Se salvi uno anche l'altro si salva. Sono una coppia: o li convinci entrambi o nessuno. Fossero stati due personaggi rivali che salvare uno avrebbe reso ostile l'altro avrei capito....
Risparmiare i cannibali o no? Beh cosa cambia visto che gli zombi li uccideranno comunque? C'è solo la conseguenza negativa di spaventare Clementine ma nessun beneficio a ucciderli. Tra l'altro uno viene ucciso in maniera sbagliata: la forca in pancia lo trasforma in zombi.
Chuck. Migliore personaggio in assoluto: dialoghi divertenti, saggi consigli, generosità, azioni eroiche, unico a non sbraitare e litigare (a parte i bambini e Katja) nelle situazioni di crisi. Però qualunque cosa tu faccia lo fanno morire molto presto e soprattutto non puoi neanche dire agli altri che è morto. Clementine dice "blablabla non punite Ben perché è mio amico" dopo che Ben l'ha abbandonata agli zombi, chiede di Molly che non era chissà che in pericolo, ma non chiede niente di Chuck che le ha salvato la vita. In pratica discriminato da autori (nel senso che non te lo lasciano salvare) e personaggi.
Mark. Va a spiattellare tutto quanto. Mi sarebbe piaciuta l'opzione oltre a stare zitto di far finta di niente e mangiarselo. Lo faceva il rispettatissimo imperatore Bokassa, perché non un ex detenuto?


----------



## Livestrong (8 Novembre 2012)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Stupendo però alcune cose sono fatte un po' pigramente, in particolare le "scelte" che critico sotto spoiler (beh comunque hanno fatto un lavoraccio in più rispetto a quelli con trama unica)....*non guardate gli spoiler se non avete finito tutti e quattro gli episodi*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



H giocato al quarto episodio e potresti avere ragione, anche se ritengo che il lavoro vada giudicato una volta finito del tutto il gioco


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Novembre 2012)

Ragazzi com'è questo gioco(per pc intendo)???E' accettabile???Graficamente e per quanto riguarda la trama è accattivante???


----------



## Livestrong (9 Novembre 2012)

La grafica è in linea con quella di monkey Island per fare un paragone... È quasi come un fumetto/cartone in movimento. Ma è comunque una cosa di secondaria importanza secondo me.

La trama è, al di la delle scelte che si possono fare, bella accattivante. Raramente un gioco mi ha coinvolto così a livello di trama


----------



## DR_1 (9 Novembre 2012)

E' un gioco che ti coinvolge fin da subito, trama spettacolare, sarà anche semplice come meccanica e tecnica ma ti "prende" molto.
Non vedo l'ora che esca l'ultimo episodio della stagione.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Secondo me Lee non muore o quantomeno non si trasforma, succederà qualcosa sicuramente.


----------



## Livestrong (9 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> E' un gioco che ti coinvolge fin da subito, trama spettacolare, sarà anche semplice come meccanica e tecnica ma ti "prende" molto.
> Non vedo l'ora che esca l'ultimo episodio della stagione.
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



È il dubbio che ho anche io. La telltale ha già detto che ci sarà piu di una stagione, bisogna vedere comunque se continueranno a seguire lo stesso gruppo (spero di no, ormai e ridotto all'osso  ) oppure se vireranno su altre storie e altri luoghi. Ci sono altre due cose da dire, la prima la piu scontata: visto che sono già tutti infetti, la morte non avviene sicurissimamente in caso di morso. Basta Vedere cosa è successo ad hershel nella serie tv: io credo che il rischio del morso in sé sia l'infezione che ne consegue, che non puo essere curata per mancanza di medicinali, ecc ecc. Infatti duck muore perche non gli viene data nessuna medicina. La seconda cosa da dire è che il morso mi è parso molto superficiale, tant è che lee se ne accorge non dal dolore ma dal sangue sul cappello.

Comunque per me quello che parla alla radio è quello che gestiva il campo di savannah...


----------



## DR_1 (9 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Probabile, alla fine comunque mi sa che Clementine muore..

Ah, io ho dato un ultima chance a Ben salvandolo, nella speranza che nel 5° episodio si renda utile anzichè combinare i soliti danni.
Partito alla ricerca con tutti e 4: Kenny,Ben,Omid, Christa.


----------



## Livestrong (9 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



No, io ho goduto come un riccio nel vederlo morire divorato dai walkers. Ha rischiato di fare ammazzare Clementine più di una volta, mentre ci è riuscito con Carley... Lui e Lilly erano dannosi, poi comunque Kenny non credo l'avrebbe presa bene

Non credo facciano morire clementine, poi può succedere di tutto..


----------



## Livestrong (16 Novembre 2012)

Martedì prossimo (il 20/11) uscirà l'ultimo episodio per tutte le piattaforme, a parte il psn dove uscirà il 21


----------



## Heisenberg (16 Novembre 2012)

Chi mi spiega un po' qualcosa a riguardo, nel dettaglio ? Devo acquistare episodio per episodio sul psn ? e quanto costa ? come funziona ?


----------



## Miro (16 Novembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Chi mi spiega un po' qualcosa a riguardo, nel dettaglio ? Devo acquistare episodio per episodio sul psn ? e quanto costa ? come funziona ?



Su XBOX Live gli stanno a 400 punti l'uno, quindi presumo che su PSN costeranno 3 euro circa; per quanto riguarda scaricarli devi prenderli uno a uno, spero che rilascino il pacchetto completo in futuro.


----------



## vota DC (16 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La cosa strana è che l'unica cosa utile la fa quando è appena arrivato avvisando che sono tutti infetti. Se non fosse per lui Larry zombi avrebbe ucciso tutti. E' quando si integra nel gruppo che comincia a fare i danni! Comunque mi manda in bestia che Clementine sia così amica di lui e si sia dimenticata di Chuck che ha dato la vita per salvarla quando Ben la stava usando come esca per distrarre gli zombi!


----------



## Heisenberg (16 Novembre 2012)

Mi avete incuriosito, ho preso l'episodio 2 (l'1 gia giocato), ora lo inizio.


----------



## Heisenberg (16 Novembre 2012)

Non ho capito, io ho comprato e installato l'episodio 2. Ho poi giocato il trial dell'episodio 1, e quando finisce, non mi fa selezionare l'episodio due, che mi appare come "installed", ma non lo trovo da nessuna parte. Devo comprare il proseguio dell'episodio 1 per giocare al 2 ?Io pensavo l'episodio 1 fosse la demo. Che furto è ? Sbaglio io qualcosa ?


----------



## Miro (16 Novembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Non ho capito, io ho comprato e installato l'episodio 2. Ho poi giocato il trial dell'episodio 1, e quando finisce, non mi fa selezionare l'episodio due, che mi appare come "installed", ma non lo trovo da nessuna parte. Devo comprare il proseguio dell'episodio 1 per giocare al 2 ?Io pensavo l'episodio 1 fosse la demo. Che furto è ? Sbaglio io qualcosa ?



Quando ho provato a spulciare un pò sul marketplace nella descrizione di ogni episodio in fondo mi diceva "episodio 1 necessario", quindi mi sa che ti serve per forza il primo episodio.


----------



## Heisenberg (16 Novembre 2012)

Infatti ho dovuto comprarmi tutto l'episodio 1. Cani. Vabè.

Prima scelta eclatante:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ho salvato il bambino (duck), l'altro godevo a vederlo morto per hershel che in tre secondi mi aveva gia sfrantumato i cosiddetti con le sue domande. Fosse stata la realtà avrei anche attaccato il vecchiardo alle spalle per impossessarmi del fucile, ma dettagli.


----------



## Livestrong (16 Novembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Infatti ho dovuto comprarmi tutto l'episodio 1. Cani. Vabè.
> 
> Prima scelta eclatante:
> 
> ...



Anche se avessi scelto diversamente non sarebbe cambiato nulla


----------



## Heisenberg (16 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Anche se avessi scelto diversamente non sarebbe cambiato nulla



Questo è un semi-spoiler


----------



## DR_1 (16 Novembre 2012)

Dicono che l'ultimo episodio, il 5, uscirà a fine mese. Forse il 28.


----------



## Livestrong (17 Novembre 2012)

https://www.google.it/url?sa=t&sour...Wk-oBA&usg=AFQjCNEEOWSvVAPL_AayYoqN1xIs453n6g


----------



## Heisenberg (17 Novembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ho salvato, ovviamente, carley visto che ci serviva di più un cecchino che un mezzo nerd tontolone come dough o come si chiamava. Aspetto ora di far fuori il padre della tipa, gusterò il momento della sua morte.


----------



## Livestrong (21 Novembre 2012)

Esce oggi per tutte le piattaforme l'ultimo episodio

Stasera dovrei avere il tempo di giocarci


----------



## DR_1 (21 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Esce oggi per tutte le piattaforme l'ultimo episodio
> 
> Stasera dovrei avere il tempo di giocarci



Ah esce oggi? Caspita in anticipo..pensavo a fine mese, tipo il 28 o il 30. Meglio così, non appena è online lo scarico al volo e vediamo come va a finire.


----------



## DR_1 (22 Novembre 2012)

Finito.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Episodio finale veramente triste.
Saranno Omid e Christa quei due dopo i titoli di coda?


----------



## Livestrong (22 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Finito.
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



direi proprio di si... Comunque il finale temo non potesse essere diverso... Alla fine si ha la sensazione che le scelte non stravolgano la trama, che comunque rimane coinvolgente. Spero che nella prossima stagione si cambino personaggi... Appena avrò tempo poi proverò a rigiocare facendo altre scelte


----------



## vota DC (25 Novembre 2012)

In pratica le scelte finiscono nell'episodio 4



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Nel 5 non cambia niente, qualsiasi cosa tu faccia. Se hai salvato Ben la stessa cosa si svolge in maniera diversa. E poi da quando Clementine ha la forza di trascinare Lee? Prima neanche arrivava a passare la borsa a Carley! Vernon che mi chiede se può prendere Clementine, il mio personaggio acconsente, ma Vernon si prende la barca e di lui si prende ogni traccia. Lee mano o non mano fa le stesse cose e non mi riferisco soltanto al diventare zombi...non sembra che sia un mutilato. Molly che sia morta o meno non appare. Queste sono le cose che incongruenze, poi ci sono personaggi che avrebbero potuto essere sviluppati meglio. Poi ci sono situazioni poco chiare. Ad esempio Kenny nel 99% dei casi è morto, ma Lily se la facciamo scendere dal camper ha le stesse possibilità di Kenny eppure è viva perché appare nel fumetto più tardi: non c'è modo per far morire Kenny in maniera DOC come tutti gli altri dove si vede la sua morte e neppure per salvarlo del tutto.


----------



## DR_1 (25 Novembre 2012)

vota DC ha scritto:


> In pratica le scelte finiscono nell'episodio 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E' stato davvero deludente, io dal 3° episodio avevo già iniziato ad avere dei dubbi, soprattutto dopo la morte di Carley, per non parlare degli altri personaggi come Katjia anche..
Poi le aggiunte di Omid e Kristha non mi sono piaciute tanto.
Resta comunque un gioco che, a prescindere dal finale, ti invoglia a giocare anche la prossima stagione, imho.


----------



## MilanForever (26 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Finito.
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Secondo me no, sarebbe abbastanza scontato, ma Clem li incontrerà di sicuro, anche perchè del gruppo sono rimasti solo loro, a meno di salvataggi un pò forzati di personaggi già in teoria morti.



L'ultimo episodio purtroppo è un pò cortino, anche se molto coinvolgente e con decisioni determinanti da prendere in sequenza veloce. Sono d'accordo con voi che alla fine la scelta del giocatore si riflette fino ad un certo punto nel gioco.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ad esempio, in teoria l'inizio della prossima stagione dovrebbe essere molto diverso in base alla scelta di dire a Clem di cercare Christa e Omid o di non fidarsi di nessuno. In pratica però credo che non cambierà molto e che li si incontrerà comunque, magari con una Clem più o meno diffidente nei loro confronti.


----------



## vota DC (26 Novembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ahahah la prima volta ho fatto scena muta durante praticamente tutto l'ultimo episodio: pensavo che Clementine dubbiosa fosse colpa mia, invece lo è comunque! Dialoghi del genere
Lee: ............
Lee: aspetta, Clementine, c'è ancora una cosa che devi sapere
Lee: .........

eeeeheh poveretta


----------



## DR_1 (26 Novembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Secondo me nella prossima stagione si cambierà completamente scenario, e si impersonerà un altro personaggio che non centra nulla con la storyline della prima season.
Non si vestiranno di certo i panni di Omid o di Kristha, questo fuori dubbio.
Kenny comunque non si è capito se è morto o meno.


----------



## Miro (26 Marzo 2013)

Segnalo che fino al 1° Aprile gli episodi stanno a 200 MP l'uno su XBOX LIVE, e il primo episodio è gratis!! io sono in _stra-pole_ [cit.] per scaricarli


----------

